# TV shuts off automatically



## jt9435

My mother in law has a tv its a Samsung model # HC-P4363W, and after it has been on for sometimes just a few minutes it shuts off on its own. In order to get it turned back on, we have to unplug it and plug it back in, and usually its fine for a little while and it does it again. We have tried everything from looking in the manual to calling the place she purchased it, and no one can help. Is there something we can do to fix the problem or does it just need scrapped.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## noobstayak

try to resolder the power supply section on your tv...


----------



## DonaldG

DO NOT try to resolder the power supply section *UNLESS* you know and realise that very high and lethal voltages exist (c7,000 volts!)- EVEN AFTER the tv is unplugged from the wall.

I have had some very nasty jolts from the EHT (Extra High Tension) components even after they were removed fron the circuit board.

TVs & their power supplies require EXPERIENCED service engineers. It is not recommended for a novice even to take the back off.

======================
The cause of sudden shut down could be over heating. Make sure the vent slots are not covered and clear of dust and that fresh air can circulate.

Although I have done some TV servicing, my experience is limited. 

It also depends on the size & age of the TV to consider if it is worth paying for a service or would it be better to buy a new one...


----------



## Molaker

A googling tells me the Samsung HC-P4363W is a projection TV. Without googling further, I'm going to assume this TV uses 1 or more projection CRT's to produce the picture. This calls for high voltage (20KV +) which under certain conditions can generate excessive X-rays. To prevent this, TV mfgrs build in high voltage shutdown circuits. The conditions which produce excessive X-rays depend upon several things, one of which is the current drawn by the CRT at any given time. Consequently, the shutdown circuit will commonly be triggered by picture scene content and/or quick change in content. Most shutdown circuits are designed to 'latch' in the shutdown state. Since you indicated you must unplug the set to get it to work again, I suspect the problem is with the high voltage shutdown circuit. It could be something bad in the high voltage circuit or it could be as simple as a misadjusted high voltage control. Regardless, it is beyond the care and feeding the typical end-user can supply and should be left to a qualified technician to repair. But, your mother-in-law might get a few more miles out of it if she turns the brightness and contrast down a bit.


----------

